
Gliding missiles that fly faster than Mach 5 are coming - bookofjoe
https://www.economist.com/science-and-technology/2019/04/06/gliding-missiles-that-fly-faster-than-mach-5-are-coming
======
GorgeRonde
Related:

Putin boasts he has new ‘game changer’ weapons. And the US agrees

Source:
[https://www.news.com.au/technology/innovation/military/putin...](https://www.news.com.au/technology/innovation/military/putin-
boasts-he-has-new-game-changer-weapons-and-the-us-agrees/news-
story/c86903568de25b633b5f51313806805b)

The Russian weapons are rumoured to be based on magnetohydrodynamics, in short
wrapping the aircraft within a bubble of plasma that order air to move around,
thus acting as an omnidirectional propellor. Hence "Speed, altitude &
__maneuverability __".

~~~
Someone
“The US agrees” may not be that much of a confirmation.

Thing is, the military industrial complex _wants_ to portray enemies as
stronger, as it is _the_ way to get larger military budgets.

Examples from history are the bomber and missile gaps of the cold war
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bomber_gap](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bomber_gap),
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Missile_gap](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Missile_gap))
and Iraq’s weapons of mass destruction.

We’ll probably only learn what the USA really thinks of this threat decades
from now.

------
gatherhunterer
Over half of this page is an ad on iPhone SE.

~~~
JPLeRouzic
[https://outline.com/dbeDvU](https://outline.com/dbeDvU)

